# Louisville ABC (WHAS) aff. 11-1 channel not transmitting evening of 1/17?



## KDelande (Aug 20, 2007)

I had Ugly Betty set to record off of 11-1 OTA (Louisville WHAS ABC aff.) last night at 8pm but I was getting "Searching for Signal". All other locals (3-1, 32-1, 41-1, etc) were fine. Signal strength on the working channels was 85-100%, 11-1 was 0%. Usually I get 11-1 just fine.

Anyone else have this problem in the Louisville area?

KD


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Could have been a PSIP problem. I see this occasionally with my local NBC affiliate. they are transmitting the digital signal, but the PSIP info is not being sent. Could you see the digital signal on your TV's ATSC tuner on the actual transmit channel (unmapped)?


----------



## KDelande (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't have my OTA split to both the HR20 and TV itself so I can't say.

All I know that this morning, it was back to normal without any changes on my end.

KD


----------

